# Getting fired over a Ps5



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Got promoted to guest Bc I purchased a ps5 at my store. So word of advice don’t buy it even thought your TL says it’s okay.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

It was a communication that ps5 are to be online order only no exceptions  . You can’t even sell it to a guest in the store let alone tm buying it .


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Got promoted to guest Bc I purchased a ps5 at my store. So word of advice don’t buy it even thought your TL says it’s okay.



Were you working at the time? We had a senior TL and TM fired for the NES classics because they held it for themselves before guest can buy it. Even then, like @allnew2 said, it's online only.

Also your TL is an idiot.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

TargetsDaddy said:


> Also your TL is an idiot.


That’s a fact.  Unless the op just said the Tl said it’s okay. Why not ask AP. When in doubt ask big brother not a Tl


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 6, 2020)

Follow the rules, line up your mustard and salad dressing real nice like, wear good shoes, come in on time.  Key phrase:  Come In.  Keep your mouth shut.  You're likely a kid, hopefully you learned a lesson.  Move forward.  Think-----  It's FREE.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It was a communication that ps5 are to be online order only no exceptions  . You can’t even sell it to a guest in the store let alone tm buying it .


Sadly enough nobody in my store received that communication. Especially if you TL is saying over the walkie how you can come buy a ps5 on your 15 or lunch.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Follow the rules, line up your mustard and salad dressing real nice like, wear good shoes, come in on time.  Key phrase:  Come In.  Keep your mouth shut.  You're likely a kid, hopefully you learned a lesson.  Move forward.  Think-----  It's FREE.


Don’t understand how this advice applies to the situation but okay


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That’s a fact.  Unless the op just said the Tl said it’s okay. Why not ask AP. When in doubt ask big brother not a Tl


AP wasn’t there at the time.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

TargetsDaddy said:


> Were you working at the time? We had a senior TL and TM fired for the NES classics because they held it for themselves before guest can buy it. Even then, like @allnew2 said, it's online only.
> 
> Also your TL is an idiot.


Yes, two other coworkers purchased one as well. The TL said it was fine as long it was purchased on break or lunch. After my store manager found out she threatened everyone who brought one to bring it back or they would be terminated. We all brought it back and still got term.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Sadly enough nobody in my store received that communication. Especially if you TL is saying over the walkie how you can come buy a ps5 on your 15 or lunch.


Sorry I obviously don’t know how to text. Your TL*** & hey you can****


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 6, 2020)

Your store should have a sign regarding the fact that PS5 and XBox series x/s are only available for purchase online and pickup at the store.  Also, there has been plenty of communication regarding the policy on this on myDay and Workbench.  Apparently neither you or your TL are checking these, which is actually a part of your job so that you can do your job.  Your TL, at the very least, should be coached for multiple reasons. Since these aren't even allowed to be put on the floor at any time, the employee purchase policy was clearly violated.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Your store should have a sign regarding the fact that PS5 and XBox series x/s are only available for purchase online and pickup at the store.  Also, there has been plenty of communication regarding the policy on this on myDay and Workbench.  Apparently neither you or your TL are checking these, which is actually a part of your job so that you can do your job.  Your TL, at the very least, should be coached for multiple reasons. Since these aren't even allowed to be put on the floor at any time, the employee purchase policy was clearly violated.


Lmao are you constantly checking on myDay and Workbench everyday? I don’t know what TM is going through Workbench reading up on current policy’s every day let alone every other day, be realistic. Wasn’t like there were a huddle or policies plastered anywhereThe last launch they sold the ps5s to guests that didn’t even do pick up/drive up. Did I just go in the back and grab one or even keeping track of it? No the TL was handing them out like candy and saying to take one on the walkie. As a TM I would trust my TL to read up on the policies and advise other wise but that wasn’t the case. Still don’t understand why my store manager would threaten me and tell us to bring it back otherwise it’s a term when I brought it back because clearly I didn’t know it was an issue. But even then she waited for me to come back to my shift, work a full 9, thinking that everything was fine and fire me at the end. Lolol Thanks though for your input.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 6, 2020)

Was the PS5 on the shelf where PS5s are located or did you hide it until you could purchase it? Did your TL get termed too? How did you even get your hot little hands on one? We lost a TM to this as well.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Was the PS5 on the shelf where PS5s are located or did you hide it until you could purchase it? Did your TL get termed too? How did you even get your hot little hands on one? We lost a TM to this as well.


Hahahaha hot little hands. They came on the truck. I was on flex at the time. My Inbound TL announced on the walkie “hey we received Ps5’s on the truck, if anyone wants one buy it on your break or lunch”. Then I noticed one other TM grabbing one so I thought oh maybe it’s okay and I asked the TL again can we buy them seriously and she said yes. So 2 coworkers and I brought one each. After an hour of my shift the store manager, ESTL and even the HR was contacting one of the coworkers saying for us to bring it back or we are terminated. So of course we brought them back before they put them online. We still ended up getting terminated including the TL.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Apparently





Badbunny244 said:


> Lmao are you constantly checking on myDay and Workbench everyday? I don’t know what TM is going through Workbench reading up on current policy’s every day let alone every other day, be realistic. Wasn’t like there were a huddle or policies plastered anywhereThe last launch they sold the ps5s to guests that didn’t even do pick up/drive up. Did I just go in the back and grab one or even keeping track of it? No the TL was handing them out like candy and saying to take one on the walkie. As a TM I would trust my TL to read up on the policies and advise other wise but that wasn’t the case. Still don’t understand why my store manager would threaten me and tell us to bring it back otherwise it’s a term when I brought it back because clearly I didn’t know it was an issue. But even then she waited for me to come back to my shift, work a full 9, thinking that everything was fine and fire me at the end. Lolol Thanks though for your input.


Lol I do just cause otherwise no one would tell tech anything


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Lmao are you constantly checking on myDay and Workbench everyday?


It's literally been on the front page of MyDay for well over a week. Also, grabbing _anything_ off the truck that hasn't been put on the floor first is grounds for a coaching at the very least. Don't be bitter because you didn't think before just blindly trusting wrong information from your TL. These Target policies aren't secret.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Lol I do just cause otherwise no one would tell tech anything


Okay and how about your peers?


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Okay and how about your peers?


Atleast once a morning I hear front end tl "remember team , ps5's are online Only , we can not reveal our stock numbers either" we also have the huge signs everywhere.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Lmao are you constantly checking on myDay and Workbench everyday? I don’t know what TM is going through Workbench reading up on current policy’s every day let alone every other day, be realistic. Wasn’t like there were a huddle or policies plastered anywhereThe last launch they sold the ps5s to guests that didn’t even do pick up/drive up. Did I just go in the back and grab one or even keeping track of it? No the TL was handing them out like candy and saying to take one on the walkie. As a TM I would trust my TL to read up on the policies and advise other wise but that wasn’t the case. Still don’t understand why my store manager would threaten me and tell us to bring it back otherwise it’s a term when I brought it back because clearly I didn’t know it was an issue. But even then she waited for me to come back to my shift, work a full 9, thinking that everything was fine and fire me at the end. Lolol Thanks though for your input.


Yes, every single day.  I also check MPM to find out what my sales are and what our daily goal is.  It's part of my job.  More likely than not, this is how I have outstanding reviews and have been with the company since before some of our tms were born.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> It's literally been on the front page of MyDay for well over a week. Also, grabbing _anything_ off the truck that hasn't been put on the floor first is grounds for a coaching at the very least. Don't be bitter because you didn't think before just blindly trusting wrong information from your TL. These Target policies aren't secret


Lmao nobody is saying the policies are secret. Ps5s don’t go on the floor anyways. I’m not bitter either I was simply telling the story and what went on. Clearly the TL didn’t see that page either hahahaha and neither did a lot of my peers. Thanks for your input Cass.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Yes, every single day.  I also check MPM to find out what my sales are and what our daily goal is.  It's part of my job.


Are you a TL? Or even higher hahaha. Because every person I know at my store and district doesn’t come into work and automatically go into sales or myday. That’s my point. That’s great that you do but at the end of the day there are ppl who don’t, right?


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Are you a TL? Or even higher hahaha. Because every person I know at my store and district doesn’t come into work and automatically go into sales or myday. That’s my point. That’s great that you do but at the end of the day there are ppl who don’t, right?


No, not a TL.  No, not higher. Every single person at our store is expected to do this.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Atleast once a morning I hear front end tl "remember team , ps5's are online Only , we can not reveal our stock numbers either" we also have the huge signs everywhere.


Better than my store apparently


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> No, not a TL.  No, not higher.


Well you deserve it because you’re better than a lot of us.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Sadly enough nobody in my store received that communication. Especially if you TL is saying over the walkie how you can come buy a ps5 on your 15 or lunch.


It was on workbench  everyone got it. Like I said when in doubt you could have asked big brother aka AP instead . I know you said Ap wasn’t there but you could have wait. It sucks


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It was on workbench  everyone got it. Like I said when in doubt you could have asked big brother aka AP instead


Ap wasn’t there..


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Sadly enough nobody in my store received that communication. Especially if you TL is saying over the walkie how you can come buy a ps5 on your 15 or lunch.


EVERYONE at the store received that communication, there’s literally a communication tab on the myday app that you should be checking routinely.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Ap wasn’t there..


I get if , but you could have waited if you had any doubts. I guess your fault is that you trusted a Tl that clearly didn’t know any better


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> EVERYONE at the store received that communication, there’s literally a communication tab on the myday app that you should be checking routinely.


Well I guess I don’t need to be checking anything routinely now lol


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I get if , but you could have waited if you had any doubts. I guess your fault is that you trusted a Tl that clearly didn’t know any better


I guess it was lol. How dumb of me to listen to a higher up


----------



## Dog (Dec 6, 2020)

Your situation sucks I wonder how many other ppl are gonna get fired over PS5s


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Sadly enough nobody in my store received that communication. Especially if you TL is saying over the walkie how you can come buy a ps5 on your 15 or lunch.


Communication was for launch date, because even after some sold online they were some left over that were bought in store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 6, 2020)

There is signs at the front entrance & tech, saying ps5 & xbox are online only.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 6, 2020)

Check again.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There is signs at the front entrance & tech, saying ps5 & xbox are online only.


They took them down after the first launch at my store. And sold them to guests outside the building


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dog said:


> Your situation sucks I wonder how many other ppl are gonna get fired over PS5s


Well at my store 3 ppl so far but best believe nobody is going to buy them now. Lesson learned


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Check again.


Yeah I’m sure they’re up there now lolol


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Clearly this was a miscommunication and to not look bad they covered their asses and fired everyone involved. Also stop talking about signs being up, that was before launch date. You know how many people bought ps5 n xboxes in store after? Lots


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> Also stop talking about signs being up, that was before launch date.


Uh, no? After launch they were available in stores for a hot second before Sony and Target said nevermind, online only from now on. New signs are now put out in electronics and new communication was up on MyDay as of like last week.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It was a communication that ps5 are to be online order only no exceptions  . You can’t even sell it to a guest in the store let alone tm buying it .


Clearly not everyone got it


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> Uh, no? After launch they were available in stores for a hot second before Sony and Target said nevermind, online only from now on. New signs are now put out in electronics and new communication was up on MyDay as of like last week.


You know every store is different right?


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Dec 6, 2020)

So how long did you guys wait from it coming off the truck to purchasing it? And was it before store opened because I'm sure SFS would have snatched it real quick.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> Uh, no? After launch they were available in stores for a hot second before Sony and Target said nevermind, online only from now on. New signs are now put out in electronics and new communication was up on MyDay as of like last week.


Are NOW put out. Listen if your store is on point with this sort of stuff that’s fine, but not all stores work the same.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> Are NOW put out. Listen if your store is on point with this sort of stuff that’s fine, but not all stores work the same.


If leadership is paying so little attention that a week+ has gone by without this being updated then, yeah, that's on them. But it's on MyDay communication, front page, big bold letters. Not reading readily available info isn't an excuse for ignorance. 

Also...even the Target app has this info under their Ps5 listings. It's not...a secret...


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

TargetsDaddy said:


> So how long did you guys wait from it coming off the truck to purchasing it? And was it before store opened because I'm sure SFS would have snatched it real quick.


Well it was an overnight. The truck came in at 10pm. I was doing SFS and it wasn’t online yet. But the TL announced it around 2am asking if anybody wants one and to buy it at self checkout on your break/lunch


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> If leadership is paying so little attention that a week+ has gone by without this being updated then, yeah, that's on them. But it's on MyDay communication, front page, big bold letters. Not reading readily available info isn't an excuse for ignorance.
> 
> Also...even the Target app has this info under their Ps5 listings. It's not...a secret...


Here we go again with the secrets. I’m literally just explaining the situation and how it went down. Idk why it’s so hard to believe that TMs don’t read their MyDay communication especially if you go into work for 2+ years just heading straight into the workload. Be real


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> If leadership is paying so little attention that a week+ has gone by without this being updated then, yeah, that's on them. But it's on MyDay communication, front page, big bold letters. Not reading readily available info isn't an excuse for ignorance.
> 
> Also...even the Target app has this info under their Ps5 listings. It's not...a secret...


You know what, you’re obviously missing the point and/or a team lead. And this my last convo with you.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> You know how many people bought ps5 n xboxes in store after? Lots


None at my store or stores in my district


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> You know what, you’re obviously missing the point. And this my last convo with you.


Okay! Have a nice day 



Badbunny244 said:


> Here we go again with the secrets. I’m literally just explaining the situation and how it went down. Idk why it’s so hard to believe that TMs don’t read their MyDay communication especially if you go into work for 2+ years just heading straight into the workload. Be real


I mean...you would've gotten fired anyway so I guess it really doesn't matter. Buying a low-stock, high demand item _5 hours_ before store open? That's like 10 levels of no on the Target rule scale rofl.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> Okay! Have a nice day
> 
> 
> I mean...you would've gotten fired anyway so I guess it really doesn't matter. Buying a low-stock, high demand item _5 hours_ before store open? That's like 10 levels of no on the Target rule scale rofl.


Yeah too bad my store manager threatened my job to come back and I was stupid enough to come back to try to fix it but instead got fired. 10 levels of no? Lmao what’s the other 9


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

After launch we were allowed to sell whatever was left on the salesfloor.  I would be shocked if any store had them a couple hours after opening.  Before any store even got a restock of ps5s communication went out that all new consoles were to be sold through opu/du only.  I agree that not all stores are on point with communication, but that isnt an excuse because the information was available for everyone.  Its unfortunate that they were fired even after they brought them back, but likely the SDs hands were tied in that decision.  Unless there was actually more to the story then what OP is stating, i think after they returned them only the TL should of been fired.  Again, its likely that they were forced to fire everyone just to cover there backs.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> None at my store or stores in my district


Well every store is the different  obviously


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Well it was an overnight. The truck came in at 10pm. I was doing SFS and it wasn’t online yet. But the TL announced it around 2am asking if anybody wants one and to buy it at self checkout on your break/lunch



So I'm assuming the TL also got fired then?


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Badbunny244 said:
> 
> 
> > Well every store is the same obviously
> ...





Anelmi said:


> So I'm assuming the TL also got fired then?


Yes and two TM


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Here we go again with the secrets. I’m literally just explaining the situation and how it went down. Idk why it’s so hard to believe that TMs don’t read their MyDay communication especially if you go into work for 2+ years just heading straight into the workload. Be real


Where they purchased before the store opened?  A person who has worked for 2 years at target should know better if it was.  Either way it sucks they said they wouldnt fire you if you brought it back but im assuming the SD was told that they had to fire everyone.


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Well it was an overnight. The truck came in at 10pm. I was doing SFS and it wasn’t online yet. But the TL announced it around 2am asking if anybody wants one and to buy it at self checkout on your break/lunch



Jesus... TL thought it was ok to buy during store closing and made you use self checkout too. I want to slap this person. Checking out yourself for a PS5 is so suspect.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Where they purchased before the store opened?  A person who has worked for 2 years at target should know better if it was.  Either way it sucks they said they wouldnt fire you if you brought it back but im assuming the SD was told that they had to fire everyone.


Well we buy things when the store is closed because it was an overnight. People gotta eat and drink. But target isn’t out here reminding people or going through the policies when they first start working there. That’s why they even have issues with cashiers and fraud Bc they wait after the fact to mention something.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

TargetsDaddy said:


> Jesus... TL thought it was ok to buy during store closing and made you use self checkout too. I want to slap this person.


Looking back at it yeah I should’ve known better but when you’re in that moment you just assume your TL knows best.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

TargetsDaddy said:


> Jesus... TL thought it was ok to buy during store closing and made you use self checkout too. I want to slap this person. Checking out yourself for a PS5 is so suspect.


Let’s go with the slap, hahahah. But nothing suspect about self check out.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 6, 2020)

Is it corporate wide policy that regular TMs are to check all communications?  Is time given for regular TMs to check all communications because it does detract from the 8 hours of work in a 4 hour shift?  Is it easy for TMs to check communications rather than having to fight for computer time?  If this is corporate policy, is it being communicated to all stores as an edict in stone, not subject to ASANTS, and corporate is fussy enough on this point to ensure it is being followed?

Finally, is Target at a point where TMs are to take time to check all communications because leadership cannot be trusted?  That bothers me, that in this case people are saying to not trust one's supervisor, to go around them and see if the supervisor is lying.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Well we buy things when the store is closed because it was an overnight. People gotta eat and drink. But target isn’t out here reminding people or going through the policies when they first start working there. That’s why they even have issues with cashiers and fraud Bc they wait after the fact to mention something.


Yeah but there is a difference between buying a snack and a drink that have been on the sales floor for days and a ps5 that hasn't reached the salsefloor.   When i was overnight i would open up self checkouts to let people buy food and whatever.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Is it corporate wide policy that regular TMs are to check all communications?  Is time given for regular TMs to check all communications because it does detract from the 8 hours of work in a 4 hour shift?  Is it easy for TMs to check communications rather than having to fight for computer time?  If this is corporate policy, is it being communicated to all stores as an edict in stone, not subject to ASANTS, and corporate is fussy enough on this point to ensure it is being followed?
> 
> Finally, is Target at a point where TMs are to take time to check all communications because leadership cannot be trusted?  That bothers me, that in this case people are saying to not trust one's supervisor, to go around them and see if the supervisor is lying.


I agree but ignorance isnt an excuse when it has been communicated so heavily.  If it was anything other then the ps5/xbox it would of just been a simple coaching.  I feel bad for the tms but the information is all over the place.  The tl was probably just trying to be nice to the team but its completely mind blowing they didnt realize that it wasnt ok.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Yeah but there is a difference between buying a snack and a drink that have been on the sales floor for days and a ps5 that hasn't reached the salsefloor.   When i was overnight i would open up self checkouts to let people buy food and whatever.


Yeah but when your TL is literally telling you that it is okay?


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> I agree but ignorance isnt an excuse when it has been communicated so heavily.  If it was anything other then the ps5/xbox it would of just been a simple coaching.  I feel bad for the tms but the information is all over the place.  The tl was probably just trying to be nice to the team but its completely mind blowing they didnt realize that it wasnt ok.


Why would the TL try to be nice to the team??? Literally YOURE pulling excuses out your ass


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> I agree but ignorance isnt an excuse when it has been communicated so heavily.  If it was anything other then the ps5/xbox it would of just been a simple coaching.  I feel bad for the tms but the information is all over the place.  The tl was probably just trying to be nice to the team but its completely mind blowing they didnt realize that it wasnt ok.


Mr. TL/Manager ASANTS, all stores had them during launch date but not after. I’m in one of those stores. And why would tl risk her job for some random team members? No one who knew for a fact that it was not allowed would go ahead and do it anyway.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Yeah but when your TL is literally telling you that it is okay?


Yeah no i do feel bad its just likely your SD was forced to fire you anyway.  Now you dont even get the ps5 either.  Just a shitty situation all around.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Yeah no i do feel bad its just likely your SD was forced to fire you anyway.  Now you dont even get the ps5 either.  Just a shitty situation all around.


Yeah clearly but it’s all good at the end of day. You live and learn.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> Mr. TL/Manager ASANTS, all stores had them during launch date but not after. I’m in one of those stores. And why would tl risk her job for some random team members? No one who knew for a fact that it was not allowed would go ahead and do it anyway.


Even if it wasnt stated that ps5 was only for pick up/ drive up, its still against the team member buying guidelines that everyone has had training on when they are hired, posted at tsc, and havent changed.  It sucks but you cant really go off the defense that your tl said it was ok.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Even if it wasnt stated that ps5 was only for pick up/ drive up, its still against the team member buying guidelines that everyone has had training on when they are hired, posted at tsc, and havent changed.  It sucks but you cant really go off the defense that your tl said it was ok.


You can but okay


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Why would the TL try to be nice to the team??? Literally YOURE pulling excuses out your ass


Im assuming the TL must be new because they would know better otherwise.  So im thinking they are probably just trying to be nice and be the cool team lead that helped the tms get sometging that everyone wants.  If the tl knew there job was on the line i doubt they would do it.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> You can but okay


That’s the only reason I even got it. Otherwise I wouldn’t even have known it was there.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> You can but okay


Your TL doesnt overrule corporate policy


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> That’s the only reason I even got it. Otherwise I wouldn’t even have known it was there.


Yeah thats what i figured imo only the tl should of been fired but it is what it is.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 6, 2020)

It's an overall shit situation. TL deserved to be termed--there was plenty of info that a TL should have read for sure. I actually think your SD was probably sincere about you not getting fired if you brought them back.  Higher up AP are watching, and he was probably made to do it.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah


Yetive said:


> It's an overall shit situation. TL deserved to be termed--there was plenty of info that a TL should have read for sure. I actually think your SD was probably sincere about you not getting fired if you brought them back.  Higher up AP are watching, and he was probably made to do it.


 Yeah that’s probably what had to happen. Thank you


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Shut up about corporate policy. If her ass didn’t know about it I sure as hell wasn’t going to know and that’s on target especially her being new they wouldn’t tell her about the policy? You dimwit


Ok ill just stop replying your obviously salty and immature.  Ignorance isn't an excuse these policies are everywhere so spot can cover there ass from tm's that cant follow simple rules.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Well it was an overnight. The truck came in at 10pm. I was doing SFS and it wasn’t online yet. But the TL announced it around 2am asking if anybody wants one and to buy it at self checkout on your break/lunch


If you're telling the truth, then the TL should be fired and you should be brought back. But TLs are usually well-informed on this type of stuff. At my store you can't buy any high demand products until the store has been open for more than 30 minutes, let alone 5 hours before they open. But if your story is correct I hope they take appropriate action.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Ok ill just stop replying your obviously salty and immature.  Ignorance isn't an excuse these policies are everywhere so spot can cover there ass from tm's that cant follow simple rules.


Yeah Bc your excuses contradict each other. Ignorance is bliss. Have a great day Mr.TL I mean Mr. T


----------



## Flaunts (Dec 6, 2020)

Damn, if my TL told me that I was able to buy a ps5, I honestly would have bought it. Blind faith in your leaders I guess. They’re suppose to know better than you. If anything the TL should have gotten written up and then everyone else should have been off the hook. Of course, Target isn’t like that and decides to fuck everyone over with lack of knowledge to save themselves. It is what it is


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Yo homie- It says in the handbook and before your like "who reads that" it states high demand items need to be on the sales floor 15 minutes before you can buy. Now this year, looks like you can only buy ps5 online only. Cool you checked with your TL but they were wrong so you suffered the price. Sounds like some missing pieces to the store but whatever...


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Yo homie- It says in the handbook and before your like "who reads that" it states high demand items need to be on the sales floor 15 minutes before you can buy. Now this year, looks like you can only buy ps5 online only. Cool you checked with your TL but they were wrong so you suffered the price. Sounds like some missing pieces to the store but whatever...


Nobody said it wasn’t in the handbook... and what does that mean missing pieces


----------



## bloodyred (Dec 6, 2020)

I sent out communication to all TL's the day before the online order only policy.  Copy and pasted the store message board too.  Tech team was informed days before even when we didn't have any to sell.  Your SD and down aren't doing a great job....


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Nobody said it wasn’t in the handbook... and what does that mean missing pieces



Its in the hand book- don't be bitter just move on.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

Lotta fired up newbies coming in to this thread. Interesting....


----------



## Flaunts (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Its in the hand book- don't be bitter just move on.


I don’t think they’re being bitter. If anything the store wasn’t doing a great job of informing their TL’s or TM’s.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Its in the hand book- don't be bitter just move on.


You sound like cass lmao


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 6, 2020)

And to think, here I've been sleeping away the morning after an overnight & missing this gem of a conversation on TBR.

Alright everyone, I've got my snacks. As you were. 🍿😆


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> You sound like cass lmao



You sound like an ass 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> You sound like an ass 🤷‍♀️


Thanks I’m feeling kinda cute LMAAAOOOOOO


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Thanks I’m feeling kinda cute LMAAAOOOOOO



I wasn't aware I was giving compliments for free


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I wasn't aware I was giving compliments for free


Are compliments not free?


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Are compliments not free?



Nope not mine but for $4.99 ill pretend to give you kudos for being fired like a Dumbass


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Nope not mine but for $4.99 ill pretend to give you kudos for being fired like a Dumbass


That’s big talk as a TM for 4 years. Do better. I’m not going to reply to your shit bc YOURE clearly lacking attention


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> That’s big talk as a TM for 4 years. Do better. I’m not going to reply to your shit bc YOURE clearly lacking attention



You don't know that I will fight this fire until its burnt out....

Just give up. 

I was a TL btw


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> You don't know that I will fight this fire until its burnt out....
> 
> Just give up.
> 
> I was a TL btw


“Was”


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Its in the hand book- don't be bitter just move on.


Bitter? Just saying what happened. Whether you agree or not that’s something else.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> “Was”


Yes was. Stay in your team member lane


----------



## UpNup (Dec 6, 2020)

Does this apply to Xbox X too?


----------



## YugTegrat (Dec 6, 2020)

Damn, you guys need to chill. The whole point of having leaders is for them to be trusted and listened to. How are so many of you telling people NOT to listen to their leaders? Even if they're wrong, it should fall on the leader for messing up, not the TMs for listening - that's literally their job, to listen to leaders.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> Uh, no? After launch they were available in stores for a hot second before Sony and Target said nevermind, online only from now on. New signs are now put out in electronics and new communication was up on MyDay as of like last week.


It is actually part of the "hello" message when you call our store.  There is also a sign explaining the policy on the "out of stock" board at the entrance.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 6, 2020)

UpNup said:


> Does this apply to Xbox X too?


yes


----------



## YugTegrat (Dec 6, 2020)

Besides, communication from the beginning was that the consoles for were opu only, but lots of stores had issues where the consoles weren't available for opu. There was a good window of time were consoles were allowed to be sold in stores (albeit after open).


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

^^ and that is really the whole point....AFTER OPEN.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> Damn, you guys need to chill. The whole point of having leaders is for them to be trusted and listened to. How are so many of you telling people NOT to listen to their leaders? Even if they're wrong, it should fall on the leader for messing up, not the TMs for listening - that's literally their job, to listen to leaders.


While i agreed with him that it is mostly the TLs fault, i just said that it doesnt excuse themselves too.  Its a shitty situation and likely the SD meant what they said about not firing the tms but was probably overruled by the DSD or AP.  Then he satarted saying names and that im contridicting myself, so forget them. Im going to go play my PS5 now and forget about this conversation.


----------



## UpNup (Dec 6, 2020)

Does this apply to new pop figures


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Is it corporate wide policy that regular TMs are to check all communications? Is time given for regular TMs to check all communications because it does detract from the 8 hours of work in a 4 hour shift? Is it easy for TMs to check communications rather than having to fight for computer time? If this is corporate policy, is it being communicated to all stores as an edict in stone, not subject to ASANTS, and corporate is fussy enough on this point to ensure it is being followed?
> 
> Finally, is Target at a point where TMs are to take time to check all communications because leadership cannot be trusted? That bothers me, that in this case people are saying to not trust one's supervisor, to go around them and see if the supervisor is lying.



So, THIS. For all y'all saying we should be on workbench every day keeping up on communications...you do realize that's very much an ASANTS thing, right? Off the high horses for a bit, mmkay?

At my store there's only two reasons TMs would be on the computers: training or requesting time off. For a TM to sit down and spend time looking at corporate communications and being familiar with corporate policy beyond what's in the handbook would be really fucking weird. Yeah, there's a communication tab in MyDay, but...again, my leaders haven't pointed that out or set any expectation that we look at it. MPM for sales, yes, absolutely, that's been covered multiple times, but in the 3 years I've been a TM nobody expects us to  spend time reading all the communications. That's the job for our TLs and ETLs, and they put up in the TSC or let us know what we need to know.

I don't think my store has had much up about the PS5, but I don't want a PS5 so I haven't been paying a ton of attention. Everyone for sure knows (or should know, as that is in the handbook and was covered in orientation) that TMs don't get special access to items and they have to be on the floor at least 15 minutes before we can scoop them up. They had a special exception in the spring for overnight TMs to be able to shop for in-demand essentials in the hour before open, but that was a very specific exception with signs up everywhere.

Your TL is a dumbass for telling you it was ok, and I can't entirely blame people for believing their leaders. It's a shitty situation all around.

Does anyone know how this policy relates to stuff ordered via OPU? As in, if your store acknowledged the truck (or whatever gets done to allow stuff to be bought via OPU) and the items are available to be purchased, does 15 minutes available online count? So, if they hit the website at 2am and you went on break at 2:30 and ordered one via OPU, is that against policy? (ETA: This isn't necessarily specific to PS5s, as I know they might have had a different process)


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> “Was”



At least I wasn't fired for something real dumb...🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️

Probably don't even work for Target.


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 6, 2020)

That sucks because you believed the TL since she said it was okay. And all the TMs that bought the ps5 got fired no matter what. I blamed the communication in your store. At my store we were constantly reminded that ps5 and xbox would only be available online and the signs are all over electronics. Been working with Target for years and it’s been a rule of thumb that when it’s a “hot buy item” you gotta make sure you are buying one like you are a customer. When you know it’s too easy and to good to be true to get one, your first instict would be not to do it. nLots of TMs, including TLs have been fired over saving and buying the gaming systems before the store opens.
But yeah just learned from it and move on. Yes it sucks. I think the SD is probably saving their butts because they let it happen and it’s cleared that they sucked at commmunicating so they have to sacrifice the little guys.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

Side note, but I don’t get the hype over the new consoles. Like why are people spending over $1000 for these on eBay lol. But that’s neither here nor there.


----------



## Dog (Dec 6, 2020)

UpNup said:


> Does this apply to new pop figures


Yes just follow team member purchasing guidelines. If you are unsure about it ask AP


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Instead of Ap and I are real tight....

My tl and I are real tight.....


----------



## CassRoslyn (Dec 6, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> For all y'all saying we should be on workbench every day keeping up on communications


...but it's just right there, on MyDay, always. I glance at it out of curiosity just as I'm walking to the backroom every morning. It's not like it's a book report assignment every week for a class. Skimming the tab every once in awhile for interesting info isn't a crazy expectation. Less work and more relevant than looking at sales info on MPM every day, imo.



IWishIKnew said:


> Does anyone know how this policy relates to stuff ordered via OPU?


You'd have just the same chance to stumble across the available listing while on break/off the clock as a guest so I'd suppose it's free game. Like, the app doesn't update in real time. Plus with the consoles they're staggering the availability so just 'cause it comes in on the truck doesn't mean it'll be available asap or even that day for pickup.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 6, 2020)

UpNup said:


> Does this apply to new pop figures


Yes. Obviously. Or at least those I don't toss in the baler.


----------



## UpNup (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


What kind of chips?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 6, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Follow the rules, line up your mustard and salad dressing real nice like, wear good shoes, come in on time.  Key phrase:  Come In.  Keep your mouth shut.  You're likely a kid, hopefully you learned a lesson.  Move forward.  Think-----  It's FREE.


I am sorry , are we reading the same post?
The OP is fired! OP does not follow the rules, haven’t seen their mustard and salad dressing lines, probably can’t afford shoes now that they are fired. Why do you want OP to still coming on time? OP is fired!
I would suggest the OP stop coming in, I mean they ARE fired! and since they are fired!, they don’t have to keep their mouth shut, they can say whatever they want like any other guest.

I am super confused by your post through no fault of my own!!


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

UpNup said:


> What kind of chips?


The bbq oven baked from Starbucks


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


Lol, zebra simple? I can pull MpM on my phone faster than I can find it on zebra. I guess that makes MyDay, the best app, EVER created. Tremendous.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> No, not a TL.  No, not higher. Every single person at our store is expected to do this.


ASANTS, as it doesn’t happen in my store.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Guys I can tell you what happened and why the OP got fired.

Op saw the green of envy with all the ps5 sitting in the lock up. So he chatted up a few tms and was like im gonna buy one. Im sure the smart tm was like" you need to get an tl/etl permission." OP ran into the tl likely doing unload and wasn't paying attention to what they said. Likely was like "sure buy it on your break" Not realizing what exactly the op asked. Op went to electronics and had a tm ring them up then fucking told everyone and their mom. Ap got wind and bam....

Adios...

Op thought we would take mercy on them but see op you got hired on your own.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


Honest question, not sarcasm, have the available supply of zebras increased tremendously in the last 18 months?  When I left there were enough for maybe one person out of two, and dead batteries were a problem since the lack of zebras meant they were handed between shifts all day with no recharging.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Honest question, not sarcasm, have the available supply of zebras increased tremendously in the last 18 months?  When I left there were enough for maybe one person out of two, and dead batteries were a problem since the lack of zebras meant they were handed between shifts all day with no recharging.


Might be an ASANTS thing havent had an issue with no devices since the start of the zebra switch, except for black friday this year since there was more people then ever on sfs/opu


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd recommend not buying any console at any time...the wrong people might confuse you with some sort of console pleb, and that my friend just simply wouldn't do at all


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 6, 2020)

Tomorrow is the beginning of a new week, enjoy the evening and don't take stuff to seriously.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Honest question, not sarcasm, have the available supply of zebras increased tremendously in the last 18 months?  When I left there were enough for maybe one person out of two, and dead batteries were a problem since the lack of zebras meant they were handed between shifts all day with no recharging.


Yes, stores have both received more zebras, and increased accountability for missing ones.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

can't touch this said:


> I'd recommend not buying any console at any time...the wrong people might confuse you with some sort of console pleb, and that my friend just simply wouldn't do at all


I wouldn't go that far. I'll keep it straightforward, if you're not on the clock and you see it come in stock online, go for it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 6, 2020)

That's TOO


----------



## Bosch (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Got promoted to guest Bc I purchased a ps5 at my store. So word of advice don’t buy it even thought your TL says it’s okay.



Your TL should have been shit canned with you. You should have known better to think this was legit.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 6, 2020)

No one mentioned the covid first dibs policy when we had a hour before open to buy.  Is it still in effect?  Might be a loophole.

Depends on whether they wrote you up for breaking the online only rule or the employee purchase rule.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 6, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> No one mentioned the covid first dibs policy when we had a hour before open to buy.  Is it still in effect?  Might be a loophole.
> 
> Depends on whether they wrote you up for breaking the online only rule or the employee purchase rule.



That hour was for essentials. We wouldn't unlock cases for TMs. Of course, my store being my store, we were more than happy to sell TMs Switches right off the truck then because we take care of our own. PS5s would be a no go though.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> While i agreed with him that it is mostly the TLs fault, i just said that it doesnt excuse themselves too.  Its a shitty situation and likely the SD meant what they said about not firing the tms but was probably overruled by the DSD or AP.  Then he satarted saying names and that im contridicting myself, so forget them. Im going to go play my PS5 now and forget about this conversation.


I started saying names??? Lmao like what. Please go into details


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Guys I can tell you what happened and why the OP got fired.
> 
> Op saw the green of envy with all the ps5 sitting in the lock up. So he chatted up a few tms and was like im gonna buy one. Im sure the smart tm was like" you need to get an tl/etl permission." OP ran into the tl likely doing unload and wasn't paying attention to what they said. Likely was like "sure buy it on your break" Not realizing what exactly the op asked. Op went to electronics and had a tm ring them up then fucking told everyone and their mom. Ap got wind and bam....
> 
> ...


The green of envy? Lmao you really are such a character. Crazy how you were there at my store and knew what went down.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


You know the realistic thing is that TMs don’t go in myDay everyday to look at new policies. And I didn’t make the excuse of buying a ps5 over food. But good try.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> That sucks because you believed the TL since she said it was okay. And all the TMs that bought the ps5 got fired no matter what. I blamed the communication in your store. At my store we were constantly reminded that ps5 and xbox would only be available online and the signs are all over electronics. Been working with Target for years and it’s been a rule of thumb that when it’s a “hot buy item” you gotta make sure you are buying one like you are a customer. When you know it’s too easy and to good to be true to get one, your first instict would be not to do it. nLots of TMs, including TLs have been fired over saving and buying the gaming systems before the store opens.
> But yeah just learned from it and move on. Yes it sucks. I think the SD is probably saving their butts because they let it happen and it’s cleared that they sucked at commmunicating so they have to sacrifice the little guys.


Yeah it’s a lesson learned. Thank you


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Bosch said:


> Your TL should have been shit canned with you. You should have known better to think this was legit.


Shit canned with me? Hahahaha okay


----------



## Flaunts (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Guys I can tell you what happened and why the OP got fired.
> 
> Op saw the green of envy with all the ps5 sitting in the lock up. So he chatted up a few tms and was like im gonna buy one. Im sure the smart tm was like" you need to get an tl/etl permission." OP ran into the tl likely doing unload and wasn't paying attention to what they said. Likely was like "sure buy it on your break" Not realizing what exactly the op asked. Op went to electronics and had a tm ring them up then fucking told everyone and their mom. Ap got wind and bam....
> 
> ...


Are we reading the same things? You’re feeling some type of way and now you’re making up stuff that never happened???


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dude, you had my sympathies.  Both for the situation and because the default reaction was that you should have known the TL was lying and you should never, ever trust a supervisor's instruction, no matter what.

But you have started mouthing off something fierce for no good reason, and you are attacking people, not their words.

Whatever the initial situation was, you are now just bringing hate and discontent on yourself and you are being a jerk to others in your direct personal attacks.  They went after your stance and your actions, not after you, but you aren't keeping it to the same level of civility.

I recommend you take a break from the keyboard, let things calm, and come back much later.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Dude, you had my sympathies.  Both for the situation and because the default reaction was that you should have known the TL was lying and you should never, ever trust a supervisor's instruction, no matter what.
> 
> But you have started mouthing off something fierce for no good reason, and you are attacking people, not their words.
> 
> ...


Mouthing off? How am I attacking people and not their words? So I’m physically attacking them I’m guessing. But you don’t want to say anything to the person who’s making up this complete utter lie about my situation and I am a jerk? Okay


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Mouthing off? How am I attacking people and not their words? So I’m physically attacking them I’m guessing. But you don’t want to say anything to the person who’s making up this complete utter lie about my situation and I am a jerk? Okay


And thanks I shouldn’t have listened to my supervisor when your comment said something completely different before but that’s okay.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Is it corporate wide policy that regular TMs are to check all communications?  Is time given for regular TMs to check all communications because it does detract from the 8 hours of work in a 4 hour shift?  Is it easy for TMs to check communications rather than having to fight for computer time?  If this is corporate policy, is it being communicated to all stores as an edict in stone, not subject to ASANTS, and corporate is fussy enough on this point to ensure it is being followed?
> 
> Finally, is Target at a point where TMs are to take time to check all communications because leadership cannot be trusted?  That bothers me, that in this case people are saying to not trust one's supervisor, to go around them and see if the supervisor is lying.


Hmmm


----------



## sprez (Dec 6, 2020)

These threads always start out innocent enough and then evolve into the OP becoming defensive and immature. Which kind of reveals why they’re in the situation in the first place.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

sprez said:


> These threads always start out innocent enough and then evolve into the OP becoming defensive and immature. Which kind of reveals why they’re in the situation in the first place.


I guess voicing yourself means that I’m defensive and immature. Thank you haha bc I’m defensive and immature reveals why I got in this situation in the first place.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> The green of envy? Lmao you really are such a character. Crazy how you were there at my store and knew what went down.



Im sorry you have yet to give us your theatrical proformance so maybe your lying about the whole thing


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Im sorry you have yet to give us your theatrical proformance so maybe your lying about the whole thing


Why would I lie about this? This is something I lost my job over and I’m explaining myself. Then you want to start assuming I’m lying? Cmon


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Flaunts said:


> Are we reading the same things? You’re feeling some type of way and now you’re making up stuff that never happened???



I admire that your sticking up for the OP. However, they are NOT the 1st person on this site to get fired for something dumb and then expect us to empathize with them.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Why would I lie about this? This is something I lost my job over and I’m explaining myself. Then you want to start assuming I’m lying? Cmon



Then tell us the story


----------



## StyleMaven (Dec 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


I hate to jump in here, but- "everyone gets a zebra when they clock in" ... ASANTS!!!  I'm a DBO. I FREQUENTLY go entire shifts without a device or a walkie. I desperately beg other TMs to let me know if they're able to give theirs up to me. 

I don't want to get in this whole "who's right" dispute here. Just chiming in to say that it must be nice to be in a store where devices are available. 

And I am 100% aware of purchase policies, but I never got an Employee Handbook, either. I made a stink about having to sign docs saying that I did receive one. I was told if I didn't sign, the job offer would be rescinded.

My store kinda sucks in communications of any kind (still NEVER informed of any positive covid cases, other than by the employees themselves, after their quarantine return).


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Then tell us the story


Basically I was on SFS that shift. The truck came in at 10pm. Around 2am the inbound TL said over the walkie “hey we received ps5s on the truck if you guys want one, grab one on your break/lunch”. The TL even handed a ps5 to one of the TMs. I thought okay maybe it is okay and I even asked my TL again they said yes go ahead. 2 other TMs and I brought the ps5. An hour later after my shift all of the higher ups started getting in contact with us to bring back the ps5s or it can result to being terminated. We brought them back. They were in inventory and they dropped a day later online with no issues. I came in the next day at 5am thinking everything was fine but my SD fired one of the TMs and that’s when I know I was donezo. I’m just telling my story about what happened to me. I’m not trying to get sympathy or empathy. I’m just talking


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Basically I was on SFS that shift. The truck came in at 10pm. Around 2am the inbound TL said over the walkie “hey we received ps5s on the truck if you guys want one, grab one on your break/lunch”. The TL even handed a ps5 to one of the TMs. I thought okay maybe it is okay and I even asked my TL again they said yes go ahead. 2 other TMs and I brought the ps5. An hour later after my shift all of the higher ups started getting in contact with us to bring back the ps5s or it can result to being terminated. We brought them back. They were in inventory and they dropped a day later online with no issues. I came in the next day at 5am thinking everything was fine but my SD fired one of the TMs and that’s when I know I was donezo. I’m just telling my story about what happened to me. I’m not trying to get sympathy or empathy. I’m just talking



Did the tl get fired?


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> At least I wasn't fired for something real dumb...🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️
> 
> Probably don't even work for Target.


I can see why you’re not a team lead anymore, so childish


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Did the tl get fired?


Yes it was me and another TM. The 3rd one didn’t get fired bc she brought it on one of the TMs card and paid them back later on.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> I can see why you’re not a team lead anymore, so childish



Whoah that's not related to this thread or why I quit ...stfu


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Yes it was me and another TM. The 3rd one didn’t get fired bc she brought it on one of the TMs card and paid them back later on.



Well then now that we got the story and it makes sense. No need for me to give you shit. See how easy that was.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Well then now that we got the story and it makes sense. No need for me to give you shit. See how easy that was.


I literally said the story earlier in the thread but thanks I guess.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

So 3 people total were fired? 2 TMs and 1 TL?


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> I literally said the story earlier in the thread but thanks I guess.



No not really but potatoe/potato


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> So 3 people total were fired? 2 TMs and 1 TL?


Yuppp


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> I started saying names??? Lmao like what. Please go into details


1. You called me a dimwit
2. You start calling me MrTL or whatever idc, but its obviously supposed to be a remark like im trying to be a stuck up TL.

I was pretty much agreeing with you that your TL pretty much screwed you over, albeit not on purpose most likely.  Your SD probably didn't mean to lie to you about not getting fired.  You came here thinking people would agree that it was messed up because they lied to you and that you shouldnt be fired.  I just explained that not knowing the rules or tje policies doesnt excuse you of the consequences from breaking them.  Not once did i stoop to your level but fuck it im glad i got a ps5, legit btw, and that you dont have one.  You are immature and its ok maybe you'll grow up one day.


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> 1. You called me a dimwit
> 2. You start calling me MrTL or whatever idc, but its obviously supposed to be a remark like im trying to be a stuck up TL.
> 
> I was pretty much agreeing with you that your TL pretty much screwed you over, albeit not on purpose most likely.  Your SD probably didn't mean to lie to you about not getting fired.  You came here thinking people would agree that it was messed up because they lied to you and that you shouldnt be fired.  I just explained that not knowing the rules or tje policies doesnt excuse you of the consequences from breaking them.  Not once did i stoop to your level but fuck it im glad i got a ps5, legit btw, and that you dont have one.  You are immature and its ok maybe you'll grow up one day.


I actually have one lmao I was trying to think about my family but I’m sorry calling you a dimwit


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

sprez said:


> These threads always start out innocent enough and then evolve into the OP becoming defensive and immature. Which kind of reveals why they’re in the situation in the first place.


First of all this person is defending theyself against all those hateful comments, this use to be a place to vent and complain. hence the not actually give out names or locations, but ya want to act all high and mighty. Give me a break.


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> I actually have one lmao I was trying to think about my family but I’m sorry calling you a dimwit


Damn that sucks, well atleast you got more time to play now


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> Damn that sucks, well atleast you got more time to play now


You see you’re the one who wants to throw hurtful comments but it’s okay. Target wasn’t my career


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

MrT said:


> 1. You called me a dimwit
> 2. You start calling me MrTL or whatever idc, but its obviously supposed to be a remark like im trying to be a stuck up TL.
> 
> I was pretty much agreeing with you that your TL pretty much screwed you over, albeit not on purpose most likely.  Your SD probably didn't mean to lie to you about not getting fired.  You came here thinking people would agree that it was messed up because they lied to you and that you shouldnt be fired.  I just explained that not knowing the rules or tje policies doesnt excuse you of the consequences from breaking them.  Not once did i stoop to your level but fuck it im glad i got a ps5, legit btw, and that you dont have one.  You are immature and its ok maybe you'll grow up one day.


Really you crying over dimwit? People saying stupid,dumb, this that and you pick this, oh plz. And bravo you got a ps5. I hope it breaks on you and your receipt expires and you can’t return it. How’s that for immature. Let me mail you a cookie real quick.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Shit canned with me? Hahahaha oka


I see the TL was shit canned too. Good.  They for sure knew better than to pull a stunt like that..


----------



## sprez (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> Really you crying over dimwit? People saying stupid,dumb, this that and you pick this, oh plz. And bravo you got a ps5. I hope it breaks on you and your receipt expires and you can’t return it. How’s that for immature. Let me mail you a cookie real quick.


Are you an alt account of OP? 😅


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

sprez said:


> Are you an alt account of OP? 😅


If only I could juggle two accounts and care enough lol


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> You see you’re the one who wants to throw hurtful comments but it’s okay. Target wasn’t my career


Lol that wasnt hurtful, you were a team member at target who cares you can get another job its not the end of the world.  It was a joke and i was serious atleast you have a ps5 then cuz i felt bad you brought it back and still got fired


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

sprez said:


> Are you an alt account of OP? 😅


Uh no, I’m unique. I don’t need an alternate account


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> Really you crying over dimwit? People saying stupid,dumb, this that and you pick this, oh plz. And bravo you got a ps5. I hope it breaks on you and your receipt expires and you can’t return it. How’s that for immature. Let me mail you a cookie real quick.


Im not crying about anything.  He asked and i responded.  You are the other immature person here jumping on everyone else explaining to OP there is nothing he can do.  Op started being immature so i stopped responding.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Basically I was on SFS that shift. The truck came in at 10pm. Around 2am the inbound TL said over the walkie “hey we received ps5s on the truck if you guys want one, grab one on your break/lunch”. The TL even handed a ps5 to one of the TMs. I thought okay maybe it is okay and I even asked my TL again they said yes go ahead. 2 other TMs and I brought the ps5. An hour later after my shift all of the higher ups started getting in contact with us to bring back the ps5s or it can result to being terminated. We brought them back. They were in inventory and they dropped a day later online with no issues. I came in the next day at 5am thinking everything was fine but my SD fired one of the TMs and that’s when I know I was donezo. I’m just telling my story about what happened to me. I’m not trying to get sympathy or empathy. I’m just talking


I think his reasoning was that you’re not supposed to buy high demand items unless you’re off the clock, thus the “buy it if you’re on lunch”. But the only issue is that PS5s are restricted to online sales only. He should’ve known this, and frankly I think he did know this because TLs are well kept up to date about policy.


----------



## Flaunts (Dec 6, 2020)

Honestly everyone is just now attacking each other. You have people who came in here with lack or knowledge/lack of reading and attacking this person for no reason. They legit explained the situation and you guys are just bored in life and result to coming on here to pass your free time. It’s kinda sad tbh. You have trust in your TL’s and that’s why they’re a TL. Why would I question my TL’s actions and not grab a ps5? I would believe they know better than me. It was simply lack of communication. End of story. Not all targets are the same so people who are comparing their situations or why this shouldn’t have happened is irrelevant.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

Me waiting for Commie to put the hammer down-


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I think his reasoning was that you’re not supposed to buy high demand items unless you’re off the clock, thus the “buy it if you’re on lunch”. But the only issue is that PS5s are restricted to online sales only. He should’ve known this, and frankly I think he did know this because TLs are well kept up to date about policy.


Why would they know about the policy and cause to lose their own jobs and other TMs?


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> Why would they know about the policy and cause to lose their own jobs and other TMs?


Maybe he thought he could get away with it. I would just be really surprised if he didn’t know, it’s been policy for 2 weeks now


----------



## Badbunny244 (Dec 6, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Maybe he thought he could get away with it. I would just be really surprised if he didn’t know, it’s been policy for 2 weeks now


Or maybe it was just a mistake or maybe they didn’t care. I couldn’t tell you but nobody is going to risk their job especially during COVID.


----------



## SugarSugar (Dec 6, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I think his reasoning was that you’re not supposed to buy high demand items unless you’re off the clock, thus the “buy it if you’re on lunch”. But the only issue is that PS5s are restricted to online sales only. He should’ve known this, and frankly I think he did know this because TLs are well kept up to date about policy.



I don't think it's just that. Let's say it's not online only. They messed up by buying a high demand item while the store is closed, obviously this doesn't give guest a chance to buy it first. I think the TL just doesn't understand the policy clearly. Yes you can buy high demand stuff on your break and lunches, but must give 15-30 from store opening to purchase it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> but nobody is going to risk their job especially during COVID.



Oh if only that were true. Tell that to the 3-4 people at my store who've lost their jobs during Covid for doing incredibly stupid things just like this. Spot always finds out.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 6, 2020)

CassRoslyn said:


> ...but it's just right there, on MyDay, always. I glance at it out of curiosity just as I'm walking to the backroom every morning. It's not like it's a book report assignment every week for a class. Skimming the tab every once in awhile for interesting info isn't a crazy expectation. Less work and more relevant than looking at sales info on MPM every day, imo.
> 
> 
> You'd have just the same chance to stumble across the available listing while on break/off the clock as a guest so I'd suppose it's free game. Like, the app doesn't update in real time. Plus with the consoles they're staggering the availability so just 'cause it comes in on the truck doesn't mean it'll be available asap or even that day for pickup.





allnew2 said:


> Here is the  thing , you don’t need to sit at the computer to see this communication. Everyone gets a zebra when they clock in , they use that zebra for everything and with a simply click to the tools they would have seen it.  When I was a Tl  as I would walk to receiving to set the line I would check my email , monthly planner and what not . There’s means to every way if you care enough to be informed . The situation is shitty but no one can excuse buying a ps5 at self checkout before store opening with a bag a chips and a Gatorade.


I seriously never noticed an info tab. Will have to check it out tomorrow. No one at my store even told me about MyDay - as usual, I only knew about because of this forum.

I love Target but holy shit their communication is just awful.

As for OP, that TL certainly deserved to be fired. I can't see how they did not know the policy. The TMs should've only gotten a coaching unless it could be proven that they knew the policy as well.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 6, 2020)

*Just a reminder.*
*No name calling.

Behave like grownups.
*
*Don't make me stop this car.





*


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s just good in general to check the communication tab on the myDay app every once in a while, stay in the loop about things you may need to know.


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> *Just a reminder.*
> *No name calling.
> 
> Behave like grownups.*
> ...


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Lol, zebra simple? I can pull MpM on my phone faster than I can find it on zebra. I guess that makes MyDay, the best app, EVER created. Tremendous.


Hello to you too.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Honest question, not sarcasm, have the available supply of zebras increased tremendously in the last 18 months?  When I left there were enough for maybe one person out of two, and dead batteries were a problem since the lack of zebras meant they were handed between shifts all day with no recharging.


 We have 100 zebras


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Badbunny244 said:


> And I didn’t make the excuse of buying a ps5 over food. But good try.


You did say because you work overnight you always use self checkout to buy food and what not  when store is closed  because it’s something that it’s allowed correct?  What I’m trying to say is that common sense should have kicked in and realize that a high demand item , bought during closing business would bring some problems .  And you mentioned that you were working in SFS , I think anyone in sfs knows that policy because it is mainly for them to pick.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I love Target but holy shit their communication is just awful.
> 
> As for OP, that TL certainly deserved to be fired. I can't see how they did not know the policy. The TMs should've only gotten a coaching unless it could be proven that they knew the policy as well.


How true. ASANTS, but Spot does have the worst communication imaginable, and the stress and chaos of the holiday season doesn’t make it any better.
Since the TL said they could buy the Ps5s, the TMs shouldn’t have been fired. TMs are supposed to be able to trust what their leaders tell them. It’s not like the TMs tried to pull a fast one by asking for permission, the TL announced it on the walkie no less for everyone to hear! If leadership doesn’t know what the rules are, it’s unlikely that every last TMs will know, either. The SD doesn't appear to know the rules either, telling them to bring back the Ps5s or be fired, then firing them anyway. Either she didn’t know what would happen, and should have, or just pulled an asshat move to save herself. Either way that store sounds like the right hand doesn’t know what the left hand is doing from the top on down...🙄


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 7, 2020)

As a store with out a electronics  lead if we didn't keep up to date on things ourselves no one would know anything


----------



## DBZ (Dec 7, 2020)

We now have communication printed out and wallpapering TSC. Its funny how there is people screaming about the lack of communication from Spot, on here, and all of a sudden it is loud and clear. I guess a few too many got fired.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 8, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Lol I do just cause otherwise no one would tell tech anything


You can read workbench on myday.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 8, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You can read workbench on myday.


and I do from the sales floor every day.


----------



## ISMike (Dec 8, 2020)

Imagine not making them put it in writing that you won't be fired if you return it and believing them/taking them at their word. Oof


----------



## wingedbullseye (Dec 9, 2020)

> Honestly everyone is just now attacking each other. You have people who came in here with lack or knowledge/lack of reading and attacking this person for no reason. They legit explained the situation and you guys are just bored in life and result to coming on here to pass your free time. It’s kinda sad tbh. You have trust in your TL’s and that’s why they’re a TL. Why would I question my TL’s actions and not grab a ps5? I would believe they know better than me. It was simply lack of communication. End of story. Not all targets are the same so people who are comparing their situations or why this shouldn’t have happened is irrelevant.



Have a brain in your head or some sense of ethics, or have a good ability to weigh a PS5 against a paying job? "My TL said it was ok!" When you see people, even in upper management, acting unethically, the idea isn't to go along with it-- the idea is to speak up to HR/management to note the wrongdoing, not participate in it. No, I don't want to read 8 pages of this crybaby. He weighed cost against risk, and he got paid in full, just what he deserved.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 9, 2020)

I really want to know what this TL was thinking. I just can't imagine that they believed this was ok. I also wonder how the crap hit the fan so quickly. Who told whom first? How did the SD find out? I want more details, lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I really want to know what this TL was thinking. I just can't imagine that they believed this was ok. I also wonder how the crap hit the fan so quickly. Who told whom first? How did the SD find out? I want more details, lol.


Ap found out & told stl, I think.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 9, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I really want to know what this TL was thinking. I just can't imagine that they believed this was ok. I also wonder how the crap hit the fan so quickly. Who told whom first? How did the SD find out? I want more details, lol.



I'm guessing that they do this all the time and someone on the team either hated that TL or wanted to be a TL themselves and the PS5 gave them a way.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2020)

AP is tracking them, I imagine.  If one is sold at a register, it flags.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 9, 2020)

wingedbullseye said:


> Have a brain in your head or some sense of ethics, or have a good ability to weigh a PS5 against a paying job? "My TL said it was ok!" When you see people, even in upper management, acting unethically, the idea isn't to go along with it-- the idea is to speak up to HR/management to note the wrongdoing, not participate in it. No, I don't want to read 8 pages of this crybaby. He weighed cost against risk, and he got paid in full, just what he deserved.


Again though, it goes back to never believing your supervisor.  If you were a supervisor, would you appreciate the advice being to not listen to you at all and to go around you, simply because you aren't the right type of supervisor?

As far as unethical goes, that is a gray area for this situation.  Yes, they were bought when not on sale to the general public.  Yes, special sales to select groups happen all the time and those are never unethical, they are simply "sucks to be you."  If the price was played with, that would be unethical.  The sale simply happening at the same price it would be 4 hours later?  That is not something that would normally ping the ethical meter.  The SD's lie of return it and save your job seems far more unethical than a legal financial transaction happening at full price.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 9, 2020)

Yetive said:


> AP is tracking them, I imagine.  If one is sold at a register, it flags.


Yuuup


----------



## happygoth (Dec 9, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Again though, it goes back to never believing your supervisor.  If you were a supervisor, would you appreciate the advice being to not listen to you at all and to go around you, simply because you aren't the right type of supervisor?
> 
> As far as unethical goes, that is a gray area for this situation.  Yes, they were bought when not on sale to the general public.  Yes, special sales to select groups happen all the time and those are never unethical, they are simply "sucks to be you."  If the price was played with, that would be unethical.  The sale simply happening at the same price it would be 4 hours later?  That is not something that would normally ping the ethical meter.  The SD's lie of return it and save your job seems far more unethical than a legal financial transaction happening at full price.


It was against Target policy. It was done in violation of corporate directive. Pretty straightforward.

I tend to think OP knew that, or at least knew that it could be case, because they state they asked the TL if they were sure it was OK.

I just want to know why the TL thought it was OK. I mean, did they tell AP they didn't know? Did they confess? Was this deliberate or an honest mistake? Someone dropped the ball somewhere.


----------



## sprez (Dec 9, 2020)

You’d think they would hardlock it so that it can’t be rung on register. Same way street dated items are setup.


----------



## NKG (Dec 9, 2020)

I see the name calling still happening...
Just gonna sit back and watch this unfold.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 9, 2020)

Pass the popcorn no hogging!


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 9, 2020)

happygoth said:


> tend to think OP knew that, or at least knew that it could be case, because they state they asked the TL if they were sure it was OK.


The op works sfs , I’m pretty sure he knows the policy on ps5. That policy was mainly to let opu and sfs know that the item are to be picked online only


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I see the name calling still happening...
> Just gonna sit back and watch this unfold.
> 
> View attachment 11918


What kind of popcorn is that?


----------



## NKG (Dec 9, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> What kind of popcorn is that?



The 🧈 kind


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> The 🧈 kind


Just making sure that you weren’t having the caramel ones . To much sugar might lead to other things 😎


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 9, 2020)

You've got a problem with white cheddar popcorn???  Why are you boycotting it??? What did cheddar ever do to you????

CHEDDAR DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## NKG (Dec 9, 2020)

I love me a 3 compartment tin of popcorn


----------



## rog the dog (Dec 10, 2020)

This is absolutely hilarious if this actually happened I'm sorry.

bonus points if you got baited just because they wanted to fire people


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 12, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Honest question, not sarcasm, have the available supply of zebras increased tremendously in the last 18 months?  When I left there were enough for maybe one person out of two, and dead batteries were a problem since the lack of zebras meant they were handed between shifts all day with no recharging.


Limited supply of zebras has been a problem in our store, though in the past few months the supply has improved. Your point about dead batteries is also valid. In my store, at least for Advocate TMs, we haven't been encouraged to spend time reading those MyDay updates or studying the corporate policies when there's vital work to be done. Personally, even though not asked to, I've been reading those updates when I have any downtime between guests and chores, but that doesn't occur all that frequently.


----------



## StaticSun (Dec 12, 2020)

I think everyone learned a lesson here, buy a PC and game on there. Consoles suck!


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 12, 2020)

It’s kind of obvious. You’re not even supposed to buy electrics before store opens let alone a PS5. They’re not even supposed to be put on the shelf they are supposed to be held preferably in the AP office and are online only.

communication about this is everywhere. Hell even guest be knowing it’s online only. The fact that anyone thought you could just buy this on break in store is crazy.

I would’ve said you guys can try to place an OPU order when we got them in but at the register? Come on now.

I find this entire story strange. You can’t buy Lysol and you expecting it to be cool buying a PS5 come on now.

Also if you work SFS you guys was clearly told next generation consoles are online only and where they’ll be stage etc. Not buying this story at all.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 12, 2020)

It is true.  My 4 year old PC can play all the latest games because it's so easy to remove the innards and replace them with better.  And that doesn't mean pay someone to, it really is that easy to do.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 12, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> It is true.  My 4 year old PC can play all the latest games because it's so easy to remove the innards and replace them with better.  And that doesn't mean pay someone to, it really is that easy to do.



Until you want a Sony exclusive, no PC going to help you with that. The series X is the one that makes absolutely no sense to get. All those games are available on PC.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 12, 2020)

We are joking now  that if you wanna get fired.  Buy a ps5 from the backroom. Hell repack it while your at it! Lmao


----------



## Havok (Dec 14, 2020)

StaticSun said:


> I think everyone learned a lesson here, buy a PC and game on there. Consoles suck!


You can't make me stop Nintendoing!!!


----------



## TTB (Dec 14, 2020)

Here for the popcorn 😂


----------



## Snapeeee (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## NKG (Dec 15, 2020)

Man this thread is pulling everyone out of the darkness

Not directed at anyone so don't send me hate mail..


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 16, 2020)

This brings up an interesting point, quite aside from the TM ethical questions.

If the supply of these new-and-improved Sony and Nintendo gaming devices is far outstripping supply, *why isn't Target able to increase the price charged* for these devices ? Why should Target and other retailers basically be subsidizing big profits on the black market by "flippers", instead of raising the price so that fewer "flippers" will be buying these valuable machines simply for arbitrage value?

We see these Sony and Nintendo machines resold on the black market (fleabay et al) for double the MSRP or more.  When there's a short supply of stuff like avocados, oranges, strawberries or gasoline relative to demand, prices rise.

I know when there's a natural disaster crisis occurs like a deadly hurricane or the COVID-19 pandemic, government authorities "crack down" on raising prices purportedly because it's "gouging" the consumer on a necessity of life. Although videogamers might not agree, getting the latest gaming system isn't a necessity of life issue, so why can't stores simply raise the price just like a car dealership can charge a "second sticker" on models which are so popular that supply can't meet demand?

I just don't get it.  If the prices for these new machines were raised maybe 50%, millions of people would be glad to actually buy a unit in-stock from a reputable dealer than having to wait and search to find a web store or other place which has it in stock. That is called opportunity cost.

I had thought Target was in business to earn a profit, not to act as a charity for black marketeers by selling these limited-supply items below their true market value, empowering black market agents to make a fat quick profit at Target's expense.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 16, 2020)

because if they raised the price of the device they would not receive anymore from sony or microsoft or whoever


----------



## DBZ (Dec 16, 2020)

Those prices are set by Sony. Nintendo, etc.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 16, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> This brings up an interesting point, quite aside from the TM ethical questions.
> 
> If the supply of these new-and-improved Sony and Nintendo gaming devices is far outstripping supply, *why isn't Target able to increase the price charged* for these devices ? Why should Target and other retailers basically be subsidizing big profits on the black market by "flippers", instead of raising the price so that fewer "flippers" will be buying these valuable machines simply for arbitrage value?
> 
> ...


Electronics is a little weird when it comes to pricing and sales. Prices are set by the vendor - in this case, Sony. You are not allowed to have sales or change prices before discussing it with the vendor company first. It's why Nintendo seemingly never goes on sale - we're not allowed to change the price without permission, otherwise they'll pull their products and cancel the contract with Target.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 16, 2020)

SilentCrow said:


> It’s kind of obvious. You’re not even supposed to buy electrics before store opens let alone a PS5. They’re not even supposed to be put on the shelf they are supposed to be held preferably in the AP office and are online only.
> 
> communication about this is everywhere. Hell even guest be knowing it’s online only. The fact that anyone thought you could just buy this on break in store is crazy.
> 
> ...


It doesn’t matter if you believe it or not, it’s the truth. Why lie about it? Plus he picked up that sfs shift.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 16, 2020)

JiJi said:


> Electronics is a little weird when it comes to pricing and sales. Prices are set by the vendor - in this case, Sony. You are not allowed to have sales or change prices before discussing it with the vendor company first. It's why Nintendo seemingly never goes on sale - we're not allowed to change the price without permission, otherwise they'll pull their products and cancel the contract with Target.



And, consoles are typically sold at a loss by the manufacturers. They want them to go cheap because they make their money off of the games.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 17, 2020)

jerseygirl said:


> It doesn’t matter if you believe it or not, it’s the truth. Why lie about it? Plus he picked up that sfs shift.


Because to quote Dr. Gregory House “everybody lies”. I’m not obligated to believe this story 🤷🏽‍♂️.


----------

